# Took a stroll down V.B.'s street the other day...



## Stephen Harris (Dec 1, 2009)

Google Earth is a fascinating tool! Here I am in the Pacific Northwest of the US and was able to zoom down to street level and almost look right into Victoria's photography studio window! Next time, I'll wave at you, Victoria! 

Hope that doesn't sound too freaky or stalkerish!  

Steve in Duvall, Washington, USA


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL The world is getting smaller!!!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 1, 2009)

Just not small enough to all meet at Pig'n Wistle tonight tough...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2009)

You wouldn't want to - noisy old place!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 1, 2009)

if its tavern style then, not for me...


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 2, 2009)

My brother lives just across the river in Sholing....


----------

